# need a consult (not for my hedgies) ASAP



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i know that some of you treated Tumbleweeds and i really would like to pass on some advice to a person in Russia who is trying to help a hog with a very bad wound. please understand that hogs in Russia are mostly wild and she can't take him to a vet anyway.

now, the wound is on his head. she disinfected it and the hog has been eating and showing some activity, but then he balls up and the wound becomes raw again. there's another wet spot on him, but she can't even get to it because the hog is, um, wild.

he is not any meds. any advice, anyone?

i do have pictures of the wound but they're graphic. let me know if i should post them.

thank you.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

i know a few wildie experts so have sent them the link. hopefully they will be able to help you , also try here http://www.hedgehoghelp.co.uk/ x


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, post the photos, or better yet, post a link to them so people don't have to look if they don't want. 

One of the wildlife rescues would be better able to give advice for a wild hedgie.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*graphic images*

what it was like at first:
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 383898.jpg

now:
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 383898.jpg


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sorry FC, looks like the same picture to me. Poor thing. I can't imagine how that must hurt. Do you know how he was injured?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

PJM said:


> Sorry FC, looks like the same picture to me. Poor thing. I can't imagine how that must hurt. Do you know how he was injured?


Ditto about the same picture.
My guess is that, because it is wild, it was attacked by another animal, unfortunately.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

sorry, it's clearly not my day. :roll:

here it is: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 383898.jpg

i did give her some basic care suggestions.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

It's still the same one.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Poor thing! I'm no expert, but in general (for any wound), keeping it from drying out tends to help recovery. If you can't touch it, things that come to mind are the spray polysporing and/or spray-on Band-Aid. I'd check the formula in the spray polysporin first, and the spray-on Band-Aid may not be good for hedgies (no idea). Hope the hedgie gets better!


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

I haven't looked at the pictures but large wounds that cannot be stitched can be treated with silver nitrate to help granulate and heal. Also Neosporin POWDER which may be available is a good start.

The biggest worry with wounds on wild hedgehogs is maggots and infection. She needs to keep the hedgehog in a safe area away from flies. Maggots need to be cleaned off either by bathing or by hand picking.

She may find some help here http://www.pindsvin.dk/


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Good luck to your friend and hedgehog! I looked at the pictures; it looks pretty bad. Do you know how it happened? Poor baby!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Right i have spoken to my friend who has been rescuing hedgehogs for years and runs a sanctaury for the wild european ones. she is on my facebook and she says if you add her she will talk you through what to do. i sent u a message on fb with her details as she cant find you on mine x


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hey FC, was thinking about the little guy & wondered if there was any news on him?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> Hey FC, was thinking about the little guy & wondered if there was any news on him?


he was doing quite well a few days ago, but i haven't heard any news since. i've emailed this person today asking for an update.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

today's update: the hedgie is doing very well! the wound is almost healed and his temporary guardian says that he now has the whole apartment to roam around.  what's more, he already started building a nest in a secluded corner!!!

i love happy news.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay!! Thanks for the update. I'm so glad that's it's good news.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wonderful news! Thank you for the update! :mrgreen:


----------

